# My gsd attacked my small dog



## Ponypip123

My 4 year old female attacked and almost killed my 15 pound 6 year old mix breed rescue dog kfemale, spayed), who we've had for 5 years. They were staying at a friend's house for a couple of days while i was out of town. My gsd has been loading it over the other one lately, kind of resource guarding me, but they have always been fine together. They were in the hall at my friend's house, she was sitting in living room when big dog attacked little dog and began shaking her violently...
Little dog will be in new home when released from hospital but I'm wondering if I have a big problem with my gsd now...
Opinions? Advice? Questions? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

I am so sorry to hrar. Hoping the little dog makes a fast revovery. I hope someone comes along soon with some advice.


----------



## Chip18

Well yes and no. You found out why many of us don't have two female dog households! If the dog is going way...problem solved..for you.


----------



## trcy

it's sometimes really difficult to tell what starts a fight. My GSD got blamed for a few before I saw the smaller dog baring his teeth at hi on just one side. This caused the GSD to growl or bark and then the little dog would start growling back...and then fight. Now That I know who starts them we have not had anymore.


----------



## Midnight12

My rescue was rehomed because in her last home, she attacked a smaller female too. The rescue that I got her from, said she would be better off in a home without small dogs. This girl had 3 homes before, I got her at the age of 2. You should not get another small dog, or female. Maybe she will be better off as an only dog, like mine. I am aware of my dogs past and do training classes and watch her like a hawk. She loves people though. May I ask why you are rehoming the older dog. Have you had her longer? I do think it is a good idea to rehome one. You should also contact a good trainer.


----------



## Nigel

If you're going to rehome the smaller dog then you solved the problem. Female on female aggression is not that uncommon with gsds. Like the saying goes, males fight for breeding rights, females fight for breathing rights. Sorry this happened, hope your smaller dog heals quickly and adjusts to her new environment without issue.


----------



## Chip18

Ponypip123 said:


> My gsd has been loading it over the other one lately, kind of resource guarding me,
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





trcy said:


> it's sometimes really difficult to tell what starts a fight. ,


Sometimes yes... sometimes no! 

Hope the little one will be OK.


----------



## llombardo

I'm not understanding why the smaller dog that has been in the home longer is being rehomed? It's a difficult decision either way and I hope the little one ends up in a good home.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I don't mean to speak for the OP. I don't know if she has had the shepherd since she was a puppy. Let's say she has. Then she would have had the shepherd for 4 years and the small dog for 5 (of her 6) years. So....the small dog has only been there a year longer. My guess would be that it is easier to find a home for a small 6 year old dog, than a 4 year old GSD who has almost killed another dog.

I'm sure she doesn't want to give up either dog, but is doing the right thing. This is a very tough spot to be in. I am sorry.


----------



## Jax08

Stevenzachsmom said:


> My guess would be that it is easier to find a home for a small 6 year old dog, than a 4 year old GSD who has almost killed another dog.
> 
> I'm sure she doesn't want to give up either dog, but is doing the right thing. This is a very tough spot to be in. I am sorry.


Exactly!


----------



## Ponypip123

What Steven aches mom said is exactly the case..The small dog was a rescue who was thought to be one or two when we got her, a year later we got gsd puppy. And of course it's way easier to rehome the little one than the attacking gsd..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ponypip123

Sorry, Stevenzachsmon I meant... (stupid auto correct)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

Dog-aggression of any sort does not translate to human aggression, though humans can be injured separating fighting dogs, and there is redirected aggression. An example of re-directed aggression could be when a dog is actively fence fighting with his arch-enemy, and totally in a zone, and someone goes up to him and takes the collar and pulls him away from the other dog, if the dog were to bite or snap at the person in this situation that would be re-directed aggression. 

The dog would already have to be totally engulfed in his aggression toward another bitch, to have this happen. 

Furthermore, bitch-bitch inter-pack aggression doesn't seem to translate at all to bitches outside the dog's pack. 

What this means, is that no, I don't think you have a problem at all, if you have already found a home for the other bitch. I would definitely not bring in another bitch into your home. A dog-pup, is a maybe. I probably wouldn't bring in an adult dog because then you have two dogs with possible baggage, that may not get along. The chances are much better that your bitch will get along with a puppy (male or female), but after the pup becomes sexually mature, she will probably start WWIII with the young bitch. This _probably _would not happen with a male pup, but it is hard to be 100% certain on that. I mean, some dogs may suffer from SSA, and other forms of dog aggression at the same time.


----------



## trcy

selzer said:


> Dog-aggression of any sort does not translate to human aggression, though humans can be injured separating fighting dogs, and there is redirected aggression.


Very true. The last fight my dogs had was over a month ago. They got into it in an odd area that was difficult for me to separate them. The GSD bit my smaller dog on the nose. I was shoving the GSD back so he didn't kill or seriously injure the smaller dog (I don't think he intentionally would, but there is a large size difference.) when the smaller dog went to bite him and got me. 

Had it not been a dog bite I would have needed stitches. I found out after going to urgent care they don't stitch dog bites. They just clean them and tape them up. It left quite the scar....The doctor wrote it up as an unprovoked bite. No inquire from animal control was done. Thankfully. 

The next day the two were sleeping nose to nose...no further problems.


----------



## Harry and Lola

trcy said:


> it's sometimes really difficult to tell what starts a fight. My GSD got blamed for a few before I saw the smaller dog baring his teeth at hi on just one side. This caused the GSD to growl or bark and then the little dog would start growling back...and then fight. Now That I know who starts them we have not had anymore.


This is so true. You don't know what instigated the attack, however the fact your GSD has done enough damage to the little dog to put it in hospital is not on. I don't have the answer on how to fix this, but if it were me once the little dog is back home, I would treat each the same regarding boundaries and attention and try to build confidence and respect between them. I would not allow the little dog to become fearful or the GSD to become a bully, they will both need careful management to help this pack work.


----------



## Chip18

trcy said:


> I found out after going to urgent care they don't stitch dog bites. They just clean them and tape them up.


They "do" stich dog bites in NV..it was a "BIG" hypodermic needle for the shot!!!.


----------



## DWP

*Enviroement?*

Don't know for sure, but did the fact that they were at a friends house contribute to the situation? Not normal enviroment? Just something to consider.


----------



## selzer

DWP said:


> Don't know for sure, but did the fact that they were at a friends house contribute to the situation? Not normal enviroment? Just something to consider.


I thought that too, but it sounds like the decision to rehome the one dog, seems to already be in place, and because of how extreme the fight was, and the likelihood that this will repeat, even at home now, it really is the best decision. Bitches are smart, patient, and will wait for the best opportunity, then they strike fast, when they do. The smaller female will probably be killed by this dog if they do not spend a lot of time working on the issue, and are extremely vigilent with their management, forever.

Best to rehome. And, it is best to rehome the dog with the best chances to get a good home, and to succeed in that home.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Ponypip123 said:


> Sorry, Stevenzachsmon I meant... (stupid auto correct)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't be sorry. That totally cracked me up. Steven is my 15 year old son. He most certainly does ache me - frequently.

Really sorry you are going through this with your dogs though.


----------



## blackshep

selzer said:


> I thought that too, but it sounds like the decision to rehome the one dog, seems to already be in place, and because of how extreme the fight was, and the likelihood that this will repeat, even at home now, it really is the best decision. Bitches are smart, patient, and will wait for the best opportunity, then they strike fast, when they do. The smaller female will probably be killed by this dog if they do not spend a lot of time working on the issue, and are extremely vigilent with their management, forever.
> 
> Best to rehome. And, it is best to rehome the dog with the best chances to get a good home, and to succeed in that home.


 I agree, totally.

Sorry OP about the situation, hope your little pup makes a full recovery


----------



## Ponypip123

Little dog is doing well finally, living at my sister's house for now, and some folks are trying to find a way to rehome her...I don't want to have that time bomb ticking 24/7 here, and my GSD would be a lot harder to place....
Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

